# BLUE TEGU'S HAVE FINALLY HATCHED!!!!!!



## DaveDragon (Oct 18, 2009)

Came home to find THIS!!!!






After washing.





In their new home.





All 10 in the first bin have hatched. The ones in the second bin were laid over the next 2 days (odd).


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: BLUE TEGU'S ARE FINALLY HATCHING!!!!!!*

I was just rubbing an egg, I could see the Tegu wiggling around inside, AND HE POPPED OUT!!! That's only the second one I've seen hatch from start to finish.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: BLUE TEGU'S ARE FINALLY HATCHING!!!!!!*

Awesome Dave, congratulations!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: BLUE TEGU'S ARE FINALLY HATCHING!!!!!!*

Here's a bad pic of the egg "tooth" on the tip of their nose they use to break open the shell. It comes off shortly after they hatch (sometimes minutes) with the first shed.






12 hatched!


----------



## Richard21 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: BLUE TEGU'S ARE FINALLY HATCHING!!!!!!*

Congrats! Too cool.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: BLUE TEGU'S ARE FINALLY HATCHING!!!!!!*

_ :dan Finally now 3 more weeks but at least they're finally here. :app Of course just as adorable and cute as ever.

Little demons for making us wait so long, synchronized hatching. They planned it, had it all worked out I'm sure mom was probably in on it. She knew she had eggs somewhere :chin sending them vibes to hold out :mrgreen: . _


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: BLUE TEGU'S ARE FINALLY HATCHING!!!!!!*

_What about the biggest egg, has that one hatched?_


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: BLUE TEGU'S ARE FINALLY HATCHING!!!!!!*

Yes, that was in the first bin. They all look the same size to me.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: BLUE TEGU'S ARE FINALLY HATCHING!!!!!!*



Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _ Little demons for making us wait so long, synchronized hatching. They planned it, had it all worked out I'm sure mom was probably in on it. _


They had a little help!!  I used one of Bobby's secret tricks to get them to hatch. I'm tired of waiting!!! Now if I can just get the last 5 to hatch some of the pressure will be off!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: BLUE TEGU'S ARE FINALLY HATCHING!!!!!!*

*ALL 17 HAVE HATCHED!!!!!* My wife came home and "tickled" the rest to come out. One of them is smaller than the rest and a bit weak. One seems to have a kink in it's back, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: BLUE TEGU'S ARE FINALLY HATCHING!!!!!!*

Pictures! More pictures! Congrats!


----------



## Cali 202 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: BLUE TEGU'S ARE FINALLY HATCHING!!!!!!*

aww, im so excited! more pictures! any videos?


----------



## mis jaksin (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: BLUE TEGU'S ARE FINALLY HATCHING!!!!!!*

they are so cute! congrats!


----------



## Terry (Oct 18, 2009)

Congrats, they loow awsome. Wish I was in the states so I could buy one.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 18, 2009)

Terry said:


> Congrats, they loow awsome. Wish I was in the states so I could buy one.


Road trip!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## txrepgirl (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow, they are so beautiful like always.I didn't know they have that small tooth thing on the tip of their nose.Thanks for letting us know.Just learned something new  .I would love to see some more pics, too, and a video if you have one.Thanks.


----------



## Terry (Oct 18, 2009)

Lol, I might be in Florida this winter for X-mas. The only lizard I would drive to the states would be a V. Flavi monitor when Justin starts to hatch some out.


----------



## chelvis (Oct 18, 2009)

wow all 17 hatched. Nice job!!! Can't wait to see more pictures!!!


----------



## reptileszz (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations Dave! That is freakin awesome! How are the small one and the kinky one doing? Are you going to long island this weekend?

Carole and Jasper


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 19, 2009)

reptileszz said:


> Congratulations Dave! That is freakin awesome! How are the small one and the kinky one doing? Are you going to long island this weekend?
> 
> Carole and Jasper


They're doing good. I saw the little one drinking and he ate a little Activia. Kinky is... kinked, we'll see how he goes, we may end up keeping him. The first 10 are hungry pigs, I threw some crickets in and they're eating like crazed animals!!


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 19, 2009)

How many are left up for sale?


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 19, 2009)

8. 1 seems to have a kink in it's spine and another is a bit smaller than the rest, so they will be held back for a while to see how they do.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Oct 19, 2009)

Dave your the man . every thing is turning Blue. joking bro


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 19, 2009)

*New pics of hatchlings*

Here's some new pics of the hatchlings from the first bin. Some of them still need to have their first shed.






















Pile O' Tegu's!






*2nd bin.* Notice how most of these have thicker gold bands.
Kinky on the upper left and the smaller one on the lower right.















Kinky!


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Oct 19, 2009)

lookin good bro


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 19, 2009)

If Kinky and the small one do OK are they still going to be sold? For a lower rate maybe? I would be interested in a special needs gu. I'm sure they would still make great pets.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 19, 2009)

We'll see what happens. They'll get some extra attention for now. My wife wanted to kill me when I sold the "runt" last year, he was a great looking Tegu!!


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 19, 2009)

I just love Kinky's face. He's such a cute baby.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 19, 2009)

They look great nice gus Dave!


----------



## chelvis (Oct 19, 2009)

Beautiful lookin guys... the huntch back does look cute there. Hope the two special guys turn out as stunning at the last one!


----------



## reptileszz (Oct 20, 2009)

The kinked one will probably make a great pet for someone so long as they don't breed it. I have a mad kinked ball python here I got from a breeder that would have put him down if I didnt take him. He eats, poops, etc and could be fine. He is way kinkier than the kinked tegu and he makes a good pet. 

Carole


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 20, 2009)

I saw the small one eat a cricket this morning!!! I wake them up from under the newspaper and throw the crickets in. They're starting to poop!!! Then I have to change out the newspaper every night. That way they get handled a few times per day. Some are very easy to handle, a couple aren't so sure.


----------



## bubbategu2 (Oct 20, 2009)

Congratulations, Dave!!


----------



## hoosier (Oct 20, 2009)

how much are you asking for them dave?


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 20, 2009)

hoosier said:


> how much are you asking for them dave?


$300 plus $25 for shipping. See this thread for details. http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=4351


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Oct 20, 2009)

bro stop tempting me lol those blues are awesome


----------



## Jer723 (Oct 20, 2009)

congrats Dave!!!! im so excited for you. ive been so busy. it must be fun to have baby gus running around, my babies have been in hibernation for 2 months already.


----------



## Cali 202 (Oct 20, 2009)

The kinked one is adorable. They look great, cant wait to get mine =]


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 20, 2009)

Cali 202 said:


> The kinked one is adorable. They look great, cant wait to get mine =]


You're paid up and will be one of the first to ship.


----------



## Turbine (Oct 20, 2009)

Cali 202 said:


> The kinked one is adorable. They look great, cant wait to get mine =]




I agree, there is something really cute about Kinky. 
Maybe I have a thing for "special" blues. My rescue was in bad shape when I got him.


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 23, 2009)

How are Kinky and small one doing?


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 24, 2009)

Eating great!!! I think they are the best eaters out of the second bin.


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 24, 2009)

new pictchas?


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 24, 2009)

This morning I cleaned the tanks and gave them dusted crickets. That's why they look a bit "ghostly". It's amazing how much of a mess they can make in 6 hours!












Cricket Carnage!!!! It looks like they ripped the legs off of many of the crickets!!!


----------



## goodtimes (Oct 24, 2009)

They're lookin' good Dave!
Two and a half weeks seems like a lifetime right now...I will patiently wait. :yik


----------



## JohnMatthew (Oct 24, 2009)

if kinky ends up male quasimodo would be a good name.. they're all looking great and very tempting :-D


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 24, 2009)

We could call him Riff-Raff.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Oct 24, 2009)

lol funny eeeks


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 1, 2009)

Some new pics after a bath. They're shedding.
















They're a little lighter, if you compare them to the first pics, and the patterns have changed a little.


----------



## Adam87 (Nov 1, 2009)

they look awsome i always thaought that was werid about tegus that they get that little patch of green then it goes away


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 2, 2009)

Blue Tegu's don't have green heads when they hatch.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 4, 2009)

Only 4 left, excluding the "kinky" one.


----------



## jmiles50 (Nov 4, 2009)

Those are great Dave!!!! Gorgeous as usual


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 4, 2009)

Aww! How is Kinky? Can we get some more pictures? You keeping him then?


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 4, 2009)

I'll try to take a few pics of him tonight. I'm cutting Styrofoam, and getting boxes ready for shipping, in my spare time at night. I don't know the extent of Kinky's deformity. I'm reluctant to spend $100 or more getting x-rays taken.


----------



## Jer723 (Nov 10, 2009)

i love kinky, i wish i could take him, a special needs gu. hmmmmm? hey dave? do you think kinkys growth would be severely stunted if he was taken care of good? would he only reach maybe 2 - 2 1/2 ft? just a question, let me know how things turn out!

Jerry


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 10, 2009)

It's hard to tell at this age. He may get worse as he grows. He eats great, he's usually the first one to the pile of turkey!!


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 10, 2009)

He hasn't improved at all?


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't think it's just a kink. Last year I had one hatch with a 90 degree kink in it's tail, in a week or two I couldn't tell which one it was. I think this is a birth defect with possible curvature in a few directions. It's not worth spending hundreds of dollars on x-rays.


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 10, 2009)

So what is his fate then? Keeper because of the defect?


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi Dave! I haven't been on in a while but Chris told me your new guys hatched! I'm so excited for you! You are doing a great job as usual.

You truly have a good blood line going there. Lucky is 4' long and 7+ lbs and it's only been a little over a year!!!!! He's still growing too! He may break world records hahaha! 


It's strange seeing them look that small again. I forgot how Lucky looked that way too only a year ago. Too bad they grow up so fast! 

Anyway, I hope you and your family are well as well!


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 14, 2009)

I would love to see an updated picture of Kinky. Are you going to keep him then?


----------



## Jer723 (Nov 14, 2009)

yes i would also like to see dave


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 15, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> I would love to see an updated picture of Kinky. Are you going to keep him then?


I'll do that tomorrow. I'm working on getting things ready to ship tomorrow.

I just finished giving them all baths. As I selected which Tegu was going where, I rubbed them under the chin (they close their eyes!), told them where they were going and put them in the deli cup. They are waiting in their unsealed boxed to be taken to the Post Office tomorrow.


----------



## argus333 (Nov 15, 2009)

good job another yr of blues. impressive.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks! It's tough to see them go. Last year was worse because it took longer to sell them.


----------



## argus333 (Nov 15, 2009)

what is your trick? what size cage? inside or outside in summer? hibernation? do they live together all yr?


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 15, 2009)

They live inside, separately, in 7ft x 3ft cages. They do not hibernate but slow down some. We haven't seen much of our second female lately even though she was up today for a few hours and ate. They breed outside, free roaming in the yard. Observed, of course. We tried in each of their cages and the owner was always dominant. We tried in the house but they we're comfortable and just wandered around. So we went outside and they locked up in a few minutes.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 16, 2009)

Only 1 left!!!!


----------

